# Rainbow fish still sick



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I treated my Rainbows with Furan2 to get rid of the Cottonmouth, but, they are still sick and I have lost 6 of by biggest fish. They are the ones to die first. I have left a bloated male (largest left) and the rest (all small) seem OK although yesterday most of them were slightly panting. My tank is 90 gallons with two Eheim Echos (up to 80 gal size) and I have their spouts splashing the surface to create bubbles. So, I don't think there is an O2 problem. 

I am wondering if I have a parasite problem and, in time, the smaller, younger ones will end up sick as well.

AquaAddict


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I wish I could help, but I'm battling a chronic problem in my tank too.

It could be possible that the bloated one may have dropsy. Unfortunateley there are many causes of it. I think the best thing would be to monitor the cottonmouth and it persists/spreads euthanize the afflicted fish.

Also check pH and ammonia. Are you injecting CO2?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. The cottonmouth is gone and there is no C02 or ammonia and pH hovers around 7. So far, there is only one sick fish left. Hopefully it stays that way. The rest are very active with good appetites. There are two plecos in there that are always healthy and busy eating algae. 

Sorry to hear about that you have a chronic problem as well. Maybe try posting a description on line and somebody may be able to give some clues.

AquaAddict


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad that your fish are getting better, AquaAddict. They seem to be fighting off whatever they had, with the good care you're giving them. I hope that they all recover fully.


----------

